# More gain and bass from a guv'nor?



## BurntFingers (Mar 17, 2020)

I could probably up the value of the gain pot but is there a circuit component which will get more gain from the circuit?

Same for more bass. Needs more fat.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 17, 2020)

This beast already has a shit-ton of gain, how much more gain do you want?  You could try putting a booster in front of this to get an idea how much more gain you need.  

By "more fat," you mean you want more bass before the distortion, right?  I'd mess with that first, then see if you still need more gain.  To increase the bass, increase the 100nF on the left side of the board.  Try 220nF for a little more bass and 470nF for a lot more bass.

Reducing the 10K resistor or increasing the 680K resistor will increase the gain of the 2nd stage.  I wouldn't go lower than 3.3K on the 10K resistor or higher than 2.2M on the 680K.  Increasing the gain increases the tendency to squeal, so make sure your off-board wiring is perfect.  You have been warned.

One more thing: if you want it louder, try using green, blue or white LEDs on the board.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 17, 2020)

Quality advice as per usual. I will follow your advice with the 220nf cap and changing the 10k to a 5k. There's also a 470pf output cap on the schematic which rolls off the highs, I guess that could also be used to make it seem like there's more bass...could probably put that on a switch a la a Fat switch.

I'm looking at the pedalpcb version, and the schematic and can't find their 330nf cap anywhere on the schematic... But then again I'm 3 pinots down so hey hey. 

With more gain I thought it'd get into Friedman territory and I can always turn the knob down. The original was never a high gain chug machine. 

Ya know, looking at schematics and pedal pcb design gives me a whole new appreciation for pedalpcb. They're master's at their craft.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 17, 2020)

Where did you get a pedal PCB schematic? There were no build docs when I looked just now.  Maybe you should trade pedals with FenderBender, his TweedMan has too much gain.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 17, 2020)

No schematics or build docs, just looking at their layout compared to the schematic on electrosmash.


----------



## Bucksears (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd like to try this sometime (or in-between value), if I build a Guv again.


----------

